# Long... baby Franklins dramatic entrance :)



## babyhopesxx

On Thursday 29 September at 9.30am I went and had my first sweep at 3 days overdue. I immediately started having regular mild contractions every 10 minutes.

I went home for a rest and then later picked my son up from school. I was going to go to my mums for dinner but I phoned her up at 5pm and she took my son to theirs because I was getting rather uncomfortable and didn't fancy going there, I wanted to stay at home. My OH had some jobs to do after he finished work at 5 but I text him at 5.36 asking him to come home because I was in quite intense pain then and knew now was the time to get to hospital.

I went and laid on my bed but then the contractions started immediately comming on top of each other, all I could do was lay there and scream and I quickly realised I wouldn't even be able to walk to the car to hospital even if I wanted to. I rang my OH and told him to get home NOW. So I just carried on laying in bed, waiting for OH to arrive, trying to get through each contraction but they were literally one after the other and the pain was very intense. 

I then suddenly felt like I needed a massive poo and realised it was time for the baby to come. I phoned 999 at 5.57pm and screamed down the phone that I was in labour and the baby was comming. Very soon after my OH arrived home and took the phone off me and spoke to the operator who instructed him what to do. I felt baby come out and my waters break, and my OH delivered Franklin Owen at 6.16pm on 29 Sept and he weighed 8lb 15.5oz. A few minutes later my mum and dad arrived, shortly followed by the ambulance who cut the cord, then the midwifes who checked us both over. I had a small tear but didn't need stitches so we were all allowed to stay at home. 

It certainly wasn't the birth I had planned, I wanted hospital with the medical staff and drugs, haha, but I wouldn't now change it for the world. Franklin is so content and precious. :cloud9:

Here's a pic of Franklin
 



Attached Files:







DSC00151.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 51


----------



## tannembaum

Amazing! Congrats :)


----------



## sarahjane10

congratulations hun wat a story well done xx


----------



## mygirl

wow, how amazing! lol, in some way i wish this wil happen to me to save me going through what i did before. lol, well done and congrats!


----------



## holl1109

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Kasia

Wow congrats!!!!


----------



## Nyn

oh my goodness!!!! well done hun and huge congratulations!!! he's precious!! x


----------



## hellywelly

That is my dream birth story - well done you, your hubby and of course beautiful bubba franklin xxxxxxx


----------



## Coleey

Well done you, he's gorgeous! Congratulations :) xx


----------



## candyfloss

Wow, that was quick! Well done you!


----------



## princesskiki

Omg!!!!! Congrats! I was wonderin how ur sweep went! Mine did f**k all haha x


----------



## Blah11

wow, that sounds like my ideal birth story :rofl: Congrats, hes precious!


----------



## Jaybear5

Wow congratulations hunny what a shock that must of been! X


----------



## sunshine623

Congratulations!!! What an amazing birth story!


----------



## jimjam112

brill story well done!!!!


----------



## hope4bump

congrats to you and your other half. both of you are amazingly brave. Well done! :flower:


----------



## Zou

Wow what a story! Well done and congratulations on your beautiful boy! Xx


----------



## Louisex

Omg congratulations that is amazing. Made me cry xxx


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Amazing!!! Congratulations :) xx


----------



## new_mum

Wow, well done you!! he's beautiful :)


----------



## JZW

Congrats! That's amazing. Well done to you and your DH!


----------



## mummylove

Congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## AngelBunny

aww that's amazing hun! massive congratulations he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

amazing story honey! well done you! Congratulations xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

wow...congrats hun!!! hes adorable!!


----------



## xBabyGoose

omg wow! congrats to you and hugeee well done to your DH for being such a star i bet he was so scared! 
thanks for sharing x


----------



## rani007

well done and congrats x


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful bubs! And double yay for a quick labour AND the fact he was born on sept 29th, which just happens to be my birthday! :happydance: xox


----------



## IHrtSteve

Wow! that's truly amazing. my DH just went white when I told him the story. he would not be able to handle that! lol. your OH is a hero! so happy you are all well. its an amazing story u will have to tell. xo


----------



## tmt

That is an amazing birth story! Congratulations to your family on the birth of precious Franklin.


----------



## robinator

Congratulations!!


----------



## SuperKat

Wow!!! That is amazing! Congrats, and Happy birthday to your sweet baby!!!


----------



## k84

Wow well done!! Congratulations:)


----------



## pinkleapord

woahhhh intence. good work hun. hes adorable


----------



## Sam3starX

Awww wow congratulations, and your husband must be soooo proud to of delivered him .. :) ... congrats again glad your all well xx


----------



## Beaney192

You are so brave!! Congrats xxx


----------



## k7498632

thats amazing so happy for you, well done :)


----------



## streakybird

what a beautiful story, congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous boy too :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Wow, thank you for your lovely responses everyone :D it's certainly a story to tell Franklin when hes older, lol. My OH went into a bit of shock after but he's ok now. Good luck everyone on the births of your lo's.


----------



## amybet

congrattulations xxx


----------



## firstpreg

Wow, that's amazing and how lovely that your baby was delivered by your husband! 
Congratulations!


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awwww Congrats!!!!!!!*


----------



## sun

Wow - congratulations! He is a cutie! :D


----------



## Dalila

he is so adorable!!!


----------



## Sherileigh

Wow!! Amazing story! Congrats!


----------



## BabyDeacon

Wow well done!! Congrats


----------



## oneway

Congrats dear! That is a great birth story!


----------



## shortie1990

Wow congratulations, and well dine to your OH! mine would have passed out :haha:


----------



## angelandbump

Wow, fantastic birth story! congratulations xx


----------



## Noirin

amazing story!! well done to u and ur husband!! and congrats on such a beautiful baby xx


----------



## Jodiash

Well done hunny xxx CONGRATS!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

wow what an amazing birth story! congrats! xx


----------



## Ginaerhol

congrats x


----------



## Nic1107

Wow, well done and huge congratulations!!


----------



## allaboard

Flippin' heck! How quick! You must have been scared hun! I can just imagine your OH's face when he walked through the door and realised it was happening!!!! What a fab story :) He really is so precious, what a sweet little man, totally unaffected by his dramatic arrival :) Huge congratulations. So will there be a next time then ;) at home again i bet! And how's Shane adapting? My DS has been pretty good although he's not keen on the noisy disruption to his telly programmes lol!


----------



## babyhopesxx

allaboard said:


> Flippin' heck! How quick! You must have been scared hun! I can just imagine your OH's face when he walked through the door and realised it was happening!!!! What a fab story :) He really is so precious, what a sweet little man, totally unaffected by his dramatic arrival :) Huge congratulations. So will there be a next time then ;) at home again i bet! And how's Shane adapting? My DS has been pretty good although he's not keen on the noisy disruption to his telly programmes lol!

When my OH got home he sorted the mess out of his car to make some room to take me to hospital, he didnt realise the urgency until he got in and found me leant over the coffee table screaming down the phone to 999 that i needed to push. lmao. He was really good though, he didnt have time to panic but went into a bit of shock after but is ok now. Shanes getting better, he's still nervous of the baby but he cuddles him now and likes it when frankie holds on to his finger. But he gets annoyed when he's crying for a feed.


----------



## allaboard

babyhopesxx said:


> allaboard said:
> 
> 
> Flippin' heck! How quick! You must have been scared hun! I can just imagine your OH's face when he walked through the door and realised it was happening!!!! What a fab story :) He really is so precious, what a sweet little man, totally unaffected by his dramatic arrival :) Huge congratulations. So will there be a next time then ;) at home again i bet! And how's Shane adapting? My DS has been pretty good although he's not keen on the noisy disruption to his telly programmes lol!
> 
> When my OH got home he sorted the mess out of his car to make some room to take me to hospital, he didnt realise the urgency until he got in and found me leant over the coffee table screaming down the phone to 999 that i needed to push. lmao. He was really good though, he didnt have time to panic but went into a bit of shock after but is ok now. Shanes getting better, he's still nervous of the baby but he cuddles him now and likes it when frankie holds on to his finger. But he gets annoyed when he's crying for a feed.Click to expand...

Same with DS, he's getting slowly more interested like Shane is though, he's asked to hold him a few times, but not for long lol! Funny about your OH going out to sort the car out without realising the urgency - i thought my partner asking me to help with the pool and farting about with it was bad enough haha. Great birth story :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow! what an amazing birth story, huge congratulations xxx


----------



## thefirstbaby

very brave of your OH, congrats


----------

